# MUMBAI | Aquaria Grande | 164m x 2 | 41 fl x 2 | U/C



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

NAME: Aquaria Grande
LOCATION: Borivali, Mumbai, India
FLOORS: 42
STATUS: U/C
DEVELOPERS: Wadhawa Developers


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

March 10
Copyright MPE


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice! It looks a little like Haeundae We've the Zenith in Busan! More for Mumbai. India's Metropolis!


----------



## coldplay4ever (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice roof. And a swimming Pool, Awesome.


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

wow. beautiful roof and towers


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

vowwwwww!! they are actually building this


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

May 17 ,2010
Photo cc: Mihir

























July 16 ,2010
Photo cc:Sumant
Tower 1








Tower 2









Sept 26,2010
photo cc:MPE


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

12th feb, 2011
Photo cc:MPE


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

*BORIVALI (W) | Aquaria Grande | 164 m | 41 fl x 2 | U/C*










latest update


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

photo-update courtesy jinka sreekanth-



jinka sreekanth said:


> as on 2.8.2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for updating the thread n20.I had completely forgotten about this thread.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

X-Posting update; initial cladding-



Coolguyz said:


> http://postimage.org/





mihir1310 said:


>


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X posting


jinka sreekanth said:


> update from wadwa group


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

September 9 update:



jinka sreekanth said:


> From MPE
> 
> *Tower A T/O*
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

x-posting



jinka sreekanth said:


> updates from wadwa group


----------

